# Jester had emergency surgery *warning graphic pic*



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*warning graphic pic of Jesters most handsome penis, dont scroll down if you are sqirmish* LOL~



Jester has been battling bladder infections since early Feb. He went thru two differnt rounds of antibiotics. The first one didn't clear it up, but the second round did. Two weeks ago he had a urine check and the bacteria was gone, however he did have struvite crystals which the vet hoped would clear up on it's own once the bacteria was gone. 
But over the weekend he started showing signs again (peeing in the house, dark urine and just acting "off" and I made the poor guy show on Sat, I feel so bad. I could tell he wasn't feeling well that day....) Anyway, I took him back to the vet Tues night for a recheck, and thru ultrasound they saw a big bladder stone (he had two previous ultrasounds that were clear). So surgery was scheduled right away for the next morning (yesterday)~ 
He was there all day and I picked him up at 6. He was miserable. His scar is horrible, about 4 1/2 inches. The vet actually removed 4 stones total. He has the most ridiculous cone. It's a soft fabric and waaaaay to big. I had to pin it smaller, but he still steps on it when he's walking and turns it inside out~what a pain in the @ss~
Please send him good healing vibes. He is so sad. He was just whimpering and crying this morning, broke my heart. The vet said best case scenario the surgery will solve the problem, but there are cases where the stones can come back.
I am posting a pic of his scar~~~ Don't look if you are squemish, and sorry for the penis pic!!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Katie...

Wishing your little one a speedy and uneventful recovery.

Regards.
*'Lo*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Katie..your poor baby!!! I pray he has a quick recovery!!

Can't you put a onsie on him instead of a cone???


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwww poor baby. Sending lots of hugs and soft belly rubs and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

poor little guy! makes me so sad they can't tell us what's going on. sending positive vibes your way for a speedy recovery, django sends vibes as well!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor baby! I hope he gets well quickly and gets rid of the cone!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no! How awful for him  I hope he recovers quickly and I am sending him loving healing vibes. :grouphug:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I was dealing with a kidney stone of my own last week. I feel his pain!! Hope Jester feels better quickly. At least those nasty things are out of there!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Get well soon Jester!:hug:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Katie, I am so glad the surgery was successful and they got the stones out. I am sending lots of healing vibes to Jester, I hope everything goes smoothly. Poor little guy (and poor mommy!) :grouphug:

Do they know how long it will take him to heal so he can be rid of that cone?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. I'm surrounding him with healing vibes. Hoping it works and wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor handsome Jester. Hope he feels a little better each day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, poor Jester! He's so pitiful in that awful cone!  Can you use another type of cone? I would be worried that a onesie wouldn't stop him from scratching and harming the surgical site. 

Sending a lot of hugs to Jester and to you for having to deal with a miserable puppy. I'm glad he was able to get the surgery as quickly as he could.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

My goodness, that little sweetie must be miserable...hugs, hugs, hugs...

AND, SOMEONE has to say it (since RYAN hasn't Posted...)...ound:

...and a mighty fine penis it is!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Poor Jester, he looks so sad. Glad the unpleasant suffering and surgery are over and he's on his way to being healthy again. Sending good healing thoughts his way, Katie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Katie your poor baby. We are sending over lots of good healing vibes for Jester and some big :hug: to you.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch poor baby Jester - and he looked so darn cute on Saturday. Sure hope he recovers quickly. Hugs to him (and you for being worried).


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:hugoor Jester........ atleast the surgery is behind him. Hope is feeling better mighty soon.
Kisses from Ditto


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Jester gets better soon!!!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure the short term pain will be worth his long term happiness!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, poor baby. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We are hoping that Jester gets better fast..hugs to you and very gentle belly rub to him...poor boy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor Jester! Wishing him a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Aaaaw, poor Jester. He looks so sad. Sending strong, positive vibes to both of you. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending get well wishes to you, Jester......poor baby!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Poor Jester! sending healing thoughts-- I wish for him a speedy recovery-- But boy is he cute even so. Katie, have you ever used the Bite Not collar. It works for neuters so would probably work for this... I would order two sizes and send one back-- if it is too small he will be able to reach the wound. but in my experience both my boys were much better when I switched from an e-type collar to the bite not--- the can see, they can eat-- they just can't reach the incision.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0028630

get well soon Jester.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh, poor baby! I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohh poor Jester!!! "Anethesia on!"
Get better soon buddy!
Beverly


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

OH Katie! I just read this and I am so sorry to hear about Jester's surgery...poor baby...give him lots of kisses from me and Kohana and I sure hope the he feels better soon. That breaks my heart about him crying ~ he doesn't understand. Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery. :grouphug::kiss::kiss:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

I am sorry that poor Jester had the surgery, but glad that it went well and the stones never come back.

Sending healing vibes and puppy kisses,


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the fast healing vibes! He has gotten lots of lovin', rubs and kisses today.
He had a rough morning, and seems to be a bit restless right now. Doing his "frog dog" on the cool tile seems to be his favorite position right now. I imagine the coolness feels good on his incision. He gets pain meds at lunch time and they seem to help him thru the afternoon. 
The cone still seems to be our biggest obsticle right now. The silly boy is tripping all the time and running into walls. But I hate to order him something else because by the time I get it in the mail, he won't have to wear it anymore! I did check at Petsmart and they only have the hard plastic cones. I will actually check Petco online right now~


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh poor Jester and poor you! I'm sorry he's been having such a time of it. I sure hope he heals quickly from the surgery and this is the last of the stones! :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor little Jester and poor Katie!! You can run to WalMart and buy him a onsie which is a lot more comfortable than that cone. Wow that thing is way too big for him! Did they say what causes the stones and what they're made of? Hubby had stones a lot and they finally gave him a diet that stopped them


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--I am sorry that you and Jester had to go through this. You have had so much happening in your life and now this! I am sending healing thoughts to Jester and sanity vibes to you.

Cheryl


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Please give Jester some extra spoiling and love from all his friends here on the forum.
best for a speedy recovery...


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hugs & Belly rubs from Amy & me!! Poor Jester, he's such a cutie! Sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Jester! What an ordeal to go through. It's wonderful you caught it as soon as you did Katie. Sending good thoughts and healing prayers your way......:angel:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Jester, get well soon.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie, gosh no apology necessary for the pictures! Poor Jester, I hope the surgery takes care of his problem for good.

I had a dog in an e-collar before I knew about the bite-nots and onesies. She was so miserable and ran into walls all the time. 

I used a onesie for Tessa's spay - $4 at Target - and it was wonderful. When you get one long enough for our Havs they are very loose so it doesn't rub the incision. I highly recommend one if you can't get the bite-not in time.

Sending lots of get well wishes and gentle belly rubs for Jester! Poor baby. He is adorable, just look at those eyes!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori and I send "Get Well Quick!" wishes to poor little Jester :hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

AWW Jester is so handsome. Here is a hug :hug: from me and a kiss :kiss: from Lilly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie and Jester hope you both had a good night! Take care and get well soon Jester:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor little Jester. We're sending big hugs and healing vibes your way. :hug:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aww, poor little Jester. I hope he feels better fast fast fast! Yes, a onesie would be worth a try. It is much more comfortable than the collar. And I have to say...Jester is just beautiful! His hair is so glossy and I love his markings. :hug: :kiss:


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So how is little Jester feeling nowadays??Poor little baby I hope he has a speedy recovery!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester had a much better night last night than his first night~ phew!
Although I think I know why....when I got up, his stupid cone was off and he was happily licking away at his incision! :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:
Worst $25 I have ever spent! I called the vet to complain about the cone, and they said "ok, thanks for calling and letting us know!" :frusty::frusty:
SO, I went to Petco today and got the blow up one~so far so good, although now he thinks he can run around like a wild banchee!! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Owee! Poor baby - sure hope he recovers really quick. I feel so sorry for them when they are sick - bless his heart!

Give him hugs and kisses from Sissy and me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Katie, I didn't look at the pictures because I'm would worry too much, but I'm sending prayers your way!!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw, give jester some belly rubs for us... very gently, and tell him we hope he gets better soon! Poor guy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope he is doing better today!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Today Jester is walking with a funky squat. I am supposed to give him his pain meds at noon, but I think I am going to bump them up a couple hours so he gets more pain relief during the day. Seems silly for him to sleep his pain meds away!
The blue blow up collar is working like a charm. He can't get to his incision but I can only imagine what it's doing to his coat under there! He will have a short grooming session this afternoon I think!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poor Jester - I can sympathize with your cone-struggles. I hope the blow up one works for him - it sounds like it will be more comfortable. How long do you think he'll have to wear it?


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Healing Jester! Katie, you are such a good Havamom!

Sharon


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Get better soon Jester!!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better, Jester.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Get well Jester!!! Lily had the same thing, but thankfully changing her diet and the antibiotics her crystals disolved and she never needed the surgery. I assume that your vet is placing him on special food??


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Heal fast, Jester! That incision looks like a pretty good owwie.

I hope he can ditch the cone soon. Did the vet give you any tips for preventing future stones? Is there even a way to prevent them?

Pepper sends gentle hugs and lots of good vibes.

Wanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope Jester doesn't have to go through surgery any more......I hope you find out how to keep him from getting future stones.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad Jester is on his way to recovery.. . . would love to see him in his little blow up cone . . . which is the diet/food to avoid in general?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
Sorry to hear about Jester. Sending good thoughts his way. He does look so pitiful in that cone, bless his heart. I bet he is enjoying all the extra TLC though, just a wee bit! <grin>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, you might want to stop the head banging :frusty: or YOU'LL end up having surgery, girl!  Oh dear. I can only imagine the frustrations though. Poor Jester.  Sounds like this new collar is better for him, but might just be a nightmare for his coat. 

O.k......... go ahead and :frusty: :frusty: if it makes you feel better.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope he is feeling better today!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh Mr. Jester!! I hope he feels better today, especially since he is a new daddy. Mucho hugs and kisses!!


----------

